# [2007] Cancel my Hilton Grand Vacation Club membership @ Ruby Lake



## kamsau

Hi everyone,

I hope to see that anyone can shed some light on my problem right now.

I was on vacation in Orlando, Florida and went to the presentation of a new Ruby Lake projekt for HGVC which will be launched in 2009.

I bought annual 5.000 points which cost me nearly 23.000US$ and annual maintenaince for 1.100US$. I found out that this is hell expensive since I saw other prices, but my problem here is the following.

It has been more than 20 days since I signed so my 10 days cancellation time has expired. And I paid a closing cost or whatever cost of 6500US$ already and missing the rest now which I should pay in less than 10 days.

My question is that.

1. How or is it possible to cancel the contract?
2. How much will I loose on cancellation fee? I searched through the documents and found nothing.
3. It is possible to get the 6500US$ back?
4. Will they sue me?

I am not from the States therefore I don't much about American Real Estate laws. Please HELP!


----------



## ricoba

Unfortunately you are like many of us.  

We only found out we paid too much from the developer (I also bought HGVC from Hilton) after we got home from vacation, and browsed the net and found sites like TUG.

It is past the rescind date and so now you just have to learn how to use your Hilton points to the fullest.

Don't feel mad or depressed, lots and lots of folks here on TUG did the same as you.  Stay around awhile ask questions and enjoy!


----------



## kamsau

Thank you for your response. I haven't paid the 17k yet, but what would the consequence be if I don't pay them? They will sue me or just cancel the contract?


----------



## rickandcindy23

They could sue you.  It is anyone's guess as to how far they would go with it. 

If you can afford the payments and can just enjoy the vacations you get, you can come to accept that your first purchase was from a developer.  We bought our first timeshare from a developer.  Feels stupid now, but at the time it just felt like the right thing to do.  

Hilton is a great system.  You can get some great vacations out of your purchase.  Learn to use it, ask questions here, and get the most out of your ownership that you can.


----------



## kapish

dannil said:


> Thank you for your response. I haven't paid the 17k yet, but what would the consequence be if I don't pay them? They will sue me or just cancel the contract?


Since you are not a US resident , they may not be able to come after you. You may be able to use this same reason when you call them to ask to have the contract annulled. 

Good luck.


----------



## kamsau

kapish said:


> Since you are not a US resident , they may not be able to come after you. You may be able to use this same reason when you call them to ask to have the contract annulled.
> 
> Good luck.



Thank you, but I think my 6.5k are gone for good. I will try to call them tomorrow and see what happens. More comments are welcome.


----------



## ladycody

If all fails...I wouldnt forfeit what I'd put into it...just pay it off ASAP (true of most loans) and enjoy.  _If you learn how to maximize your ownership _(and I believe this with just about _any_ ownership...but grant that some are better than others)....you will _more_ than make up for what you've paid in quality and quantity of vacations over time.

Smile...it's all good...however it turns out.


----------



## timeos2

ladycody said:


> If all fails...I wouldnt forfeit what I'd put into it...just pay it off ASAP (true of most loans) and enjoy.  _If you learn how to maximize your ownership _(and I believe this with just about _any_ ownership...but grant that some are better than others)....you will _more_ than make up for what you've paid in quality and quantity of vacations over time.
> 
> Smile...it's all good...however it turns out.



Tough call. Give up $6500 or pay $17,000 MORE to "enjoy" a timeshare purchase. As bad as losing $6500 would be I'd be tempted to write that off if the option was paying $17,000 plus annual fees of over $1000 forever. 

I think the OP is correct to contact the developer and try to negotiate out of a bad deal. Since they do live outside the US the downside to simply walking away, as morally wrong as that is, is a legitimate threat to use in the negotiation's.  maybe they can forfeit half and walk away clean. It's worth a try.  No timeshare is worth $23,000  - not in Orlando.


----------



## gjw007

timeos2 said:


> Tough call. Give up $6500 or pay $17,000 MORE to "enjoy" a timeshare purchase. As bad as losing $6500 would be I'd be tempted to write that off if the option was paying $17,000 plus annual fees of over $1000 forever.
> 
> I think the OP is correct to contact the developer and try to negotiate out of a bad deal. Since they do live outside the US the downside to simply walking away, as morally wrong as that is, is a legitimate threat to use in the negotiation's.  maybe they can forfeit half and walk away clean. It's worth a try.  No timeshare is worth $23,000  - not in Orlando.



One of the things that Hilton stressed when I went through their tour is the Hilton reputation.  As such, you might be able to negotiate a little as you might be able to bring up the fact that you do talk to others and this may leave a bad feeling with you as you talk to others.  

As far as John's statement that no timeshare is worth $23,000 in Orlando, although I know John doesn't believe that it is worth it, there are many who believe that Disney's DVC is worth that much.  I can still sell my DVC for what I paid for it (minus the selling and closing costs) which cannot be said about any other timeshare in Florida.


----------



## rickandcindy23

So true, Gary.  And $23K would buy so many points.  The value is definitely with DVC.  

But HGVC, even though she can buy those points for about half on various sites, that is not a bad system to be "stuck with."  I cannot remember how much of a vacation you can get for that number of points, but we were looking at that for a resell purchase.  An internal trade to Hawaii would be a pretty good deal.  

I would much rather pay developer price for Hilton than the Tahiti Village someone else who recently posted here had purchased and rescinded recently.  At least with Hilton there is an internal trade program and top-notch quality.  

So how was the new Hilton resort?  It must be beautiful.  I am so excited to exchange into that one, but it will be a few years, probably.


----------



## JudyS

gjw007 said:


> One of the things that Hilton stressed when I went through their tour is the Hilton reputation.  As such, you might be able to negotiate a little as you might be able to bring up the fact that you do talk to others and this may leave a bad feeling with you as you talk to others.
> 
> As far as John's statement that no timeshare is worth $23,000 in Orlando, although I know John doesn't believe that it is worth it, there are many who believe that Disney's DVC is worth that much.  I can still sell my DVC for what I paid for it (minus the selling and closing costs) which cannot be said about any other timeshare in Florida.


I agree with Gary here.  You might be able to get out of this contract by saying you'll bad-mouth Hilton.  I think this worked for a Marriott buyer on this board sometime in the past year or two.  I also agree that some Orlando timeshares are worth $23,000 (or more), but really don't know what this Hilton is worth. 

If you can't get Hilton to let you out of the deal entirely, another option might be to tell Hilton that you really can't afford this and ask if they will let you downgrade to, say, an every-other-year package instead.  This should cost about 40% less than what you paid for you every-year package, so about $14,000 instead of $23,000.  You've already paid $6500, so you'd have about half that amount paid.  If Hilton balks at letting you downgrade to every-other-year, you could threaten to just walk away from the whole deal, which might make them more willing to negotiate.

Also, what country are you in, and do they have credit ratings there?  That really affects just how much you'll lose by walking away.


----------



## UWSurfer

Esshhh.

So when you signed up did you belive you could afford the $23K then?  Is it you can't afford the remaining balance or you just don't want to pay now you know you could get it for less?

If you were ok with it when you signed and plunked down $6.5K then you may want to consider completing the contract you entered into.  The what if's are really legal matters and there aren't many here who are qualified to provide legal advice...I know I'm not.   As others have said HGVC is a good program to have.  You didn't get a bad system.   Also note that the maintenance fees are abou $93 a month...not exactly a huge.

Once again it's like buying a car and you didn't get any rebates with this purchase.  However it aint a bad car.


----------



## kamsau

I was thinking of pulling out the deal since I saw that I could get other HGVC timeshares other places for 6-8 grand that would be more affordable plus I will save on the yearly maintenaince fee. 

Then I would still be able to go on vacation in Florida for 49US$/week on the HGVC program if the rooms are available.

I know that this action is bad, but their prices makes me worry they get at least 10 grand as commission there. I found timeshares in Orlando for 8-10 grand which is less than half. That makes me go nuts and start asking questions.


----------



## Zac495

I just bought 5000 pts resale in Orlando (Hilton) for 5900. That just 
gives you an idea. I, too, bought my first timeshare from a developer.
I would never have had such a great life (vacation life) had it not been
that darn salesman selling it to me for too much.

I was lucky. I sold it for a 5000 loss after using it 3 times (not so bad).

If you found a similar deal as mine (considering you don't get your deposit
back) you buy the same for 13000 plus closing costs etc. 

I don't know if I'd risk my credit, but if they would let you out of the deal, 
but keep your downpayment, it would be worth it IF you bought resale and 
just accepted a loss (this is purely my opinion, obviously).

If you say good-bye to the cash, you just lose. You'll never know how great
timesharing is.

By the way, I agree in principle not to buy timeshares in Orlando. But Hilton point system - it doesn't matter unless you want to go to the same resort every year. The benefit of WHERE you buy Hilton is that you can book it 12 months in advance. So if I want to go elsewhere, I have to wait until 8 months in advance. This is fine with me for Hilton (I also own Marriott) based on my family's needs. 

Let us know what you decide and what happens.


----------



## kamsau

I wouldn't say goodbye to HGVC, I just want to get out of the contact and buy else where since I am paying up to 3-4 times the normal price. That is insane.

#timeos2, you are definately right. I can get more than 3 timeshares at HGVC at 5000 points.

#gjw007, I will definately use the bad impression trick that you suggested tonight.

#JudyS, I am from Denmark. Yes we unfortunately do.

#Zac495, that sounds amazing cheap. Can I ask where you bought it?

Thanks everyone else who took the time to comment on my problem. Don't worry I will let you know the result of the conversation I will have with them tonight. I  6 hours from now, 11pm Eastern Time.


----------



## Zac495

dannil said:


> I wouldn't say goodbye to HGVC, I just want to get out of the contact and buy else where since I am paying up to 3-4 times the normal price. That is insane.
> 
> #timeos2, you are definately right. I can get more than 3 timeshares at HGVC at 5000 points.
> 
> #gjw007, I will definately use the bad impression trick that you suggested tonight.
> 
> #JudyS, I am from Denmark. Yes we unfortunately do.
> 
> #Zac495, that sounds amazing cheap. Can I ask where you bought it?
> 
> Thanks everyone else who took the time to comment on my problem. Don't worry I will let you know the result of the conversation I will have with them tonight. I  6 hours from now, 11pm Eastern Time.




Seth Nock is a very reputable broker who tuggers know and respect. Once you figure out what you're doing, call him. I can get your his number or just google him. He got me the deal. It was very close to hitting ROFR - you might get it for that or a few thousand more - certainly, in my opinion, no more than 6300. And my maintance fees are only in 750 range.


----------



## Timeshare Von

dannil said:


> I wouldn't say goodbye to HGVC, I just want to get out of the contact and buy else where since I am paying up to 3-4 times the normal price. That is insane.



No, you did not pay "3-4 times the normal price" . . . you paid the normal price and just did not know about or get in on taking advantage of the resale market.

I would personally would not risk my credit by simply bailing out on the contract I signed.  If attempts to negotiate out of the contract, I would chalk it up to "live and learn" and make the most out of the situation.

MANY MANY MANY people buy their first timeshare from the developer and pay more than what they may later find out to be a better deal through a resale purchase.  That should not diminish the "value" that apparently sold you on the making this purchase in the first place.  Buyer's remorse can be a tough thing to work through, but if it were me, I would make the most of it and stop anquishing over it.

Best wishes as you work through the situation.  I hope you are able to come to a final outcome that you'll be able to live with.


----------



## Timeshare Von

dannil said:


> Thank you for your response. I haven't paid the 17k yet, but what would the consequence be if I don't pay them? They will sue me or just cancel the contract?



Not only can they sue you for your contractual obligations for the $17k balance due on the purchase, but the annual obligation for MF's will also continue.  So unless they release you from the obligation, those costs will also continue to grow, which will probably include late/delinquent penalties and additional interest.

If they won't let you off gracefully, I really do not see that you have any other option that won't screw you worse later down the road.


----------



## timeos2

*It's a ripoff, why simply accept it?*



Timeshare Von said:


> Not only can they sue you for your contractual obligations for the $17k balance due on the purchase, but the annual obligation for MF's will also continue.  So unless they release you from the obligation, those costs will also continue to grow, which will probably include late/delinquent penalties and additional interest.
> 
> If they won't let you off gracefully, I really do not see that you have any other option that won't screw you worse later down the road.



While I hate to tell anyone to renege on a contract they agreed to the case can be made that timeshare sales, while within the letter of the law most of the time - Wastegate may simply ignore it, they are basically pressuring vulnerable travelers and, at retail prices, running a scam. So when the mark finds out they've been had, often beyond the mere 7 days they get to rescind, the developers depend on the fact that they will take it in the ear and simply pay up. But in this case the sucker, er, buyer is not a US resident. He has, fortunately, discovered the underlying value of the product is at least 50% less - maybe more - than the bloated retail price he signed for. It is so out of whack that he could actually simply walk away from his $6500 deposit as a loss, buy a resale unit at about $6500 and STILL save 50% of the original agreed price!  Now THAT is a ripoff no matter how you try to paint it. 

So be honorable even if the developer isn't and give them a chance to let him out of the deal. Negotiate to rescind now - perhaps with 1/2 of the deposit lost or whatever they can agree to - and part unscathed. But if they refuse, and I think they would be silly not to offer him a out, then he has very little risk by simply leaving the $6500 on the table and blowing off the balance. There is little they can do to hurt the credit of an overseas owner unlike a US or Canadian owner.  In fact he should gently use his non-US status as another reason they should let him out of this deal.  

I hope cooler heads prevail and the developer decides to let this one go. But if not there is no way I'd go ahead with such a lopsided deal. It's not risk free but the downside to walking away is far less than the $17,000 plus annual fees that otherwise he'll be locked into.  JMHO.


----------



## JudyS

timeos2 said:


> ...There is little they can do to hurt the credit of an overseas owner unlike a US or Canadian owner.  In fact he should gently use his non-US status as another reason they should let him out of this deal.....


Danil, I was assuming that Hilton could affect your credit rating even in another country.  I should point out that I don't know that for a fact, so perhaps John (timeos2) is correct here. 

As for the morality of walking away, I think John & I are in agreement. I posted on another thread about my thoughts: www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=356305
In a nutshell, I feel that most developer contracts are rip-offs obtained by deception, so buyers aren't morally obligated to follow through.


----------



## ramarks

dannil said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope to see that anyone can shed some light on my problem right now.
> 
> I was on vacation in Orlando, Florida and went to the presentation of a new Ruby Lake projekt for HGVC which will be launched in 2009.
> 
> I bought annual 5.000 points which cost me nearly 23.000US$ and annual maintenaince for 1.100US$. I found out that this is hell expensive since I saw other prices, but my problem here is the following.
> 
> It has been more than 20 days since I signed so my 10 days cancellation time has expired. And I paid a closing cost or whatever cost of 6500US$ already and missing the rest now which I should pay in less than 10 days.
> 
> My question is that.
> 
> 1. How or is it possible to cancel the contract?
> 2. How much will I loose on cancellation fee? I searched through the documents and found nothing.
> 3. It is possible to get the 6500US$ back?
> 4. Will they sue me?
> 
> I am not from the States therefore I don't much about American Real Estate laws. Please HELP!



I am an attorney, but will admit I don't know if your can back out of the deal now.   Spend a little more money and schedule a consultation with a real estate attorney in your area who is knowledgeable about US (Florida) laws.  Do it as soon as possible too.


----------



## kamsau

#Zac495, thank you for the info.

#Timeshare Von, it simply doesn't make sense to me how a reseller can sell for 1/3 the price that HGVC sells it for. If it was 40% less I would understand, so someone is definately making big bucks on us European tourist and I would definately take action in talking to the organizations here in Europe which would be able to help me.

#timeos2, thank you for your detailed analysis of the situation and your comfort 

Speaking of deception. Yes their account manager who was from Europe actually deceive my wife and me in telling that we shouldn't pay taxes for the timeshare/club membership that we buy from Orlando or any other places. But in fact after talking to a friend this weekend we ARE SUPPOSED to pay tax. That is a lie that they made us buy it. 

Now if we buy it we are supposed to pay between 20-45% tax of the actually value we paid to HGVC.

Unfortunately the manager who promised to call me tonight haven't even called and she is away till Wednesday and I tried to call her colleages who are off till Monday. I will keep you notified.


----------



## sml2181

dannil,

I hate to tell you this, but I am from Europe, I don't know if we are from the same country, but my husband is an attorney and so are many of our friends.
(2 of these friends purchased Marriott and HGVC timeshares.)

They all say that as a buyer, you have the OBLIGATION to read and understand any contract very carefully before signing anything. In this case, in our HGVC contract, it clearly says that only what is written in the contract, is binding - NOT what you may have been told by anyone in person. (Luckily we got a sample contract before we made any decision so we had all the time to double check all the information provided.)

The only way to get out of this is if HGVC is WILLING to let you do so. 
A reason for them to do so would be that you would simply not be able to follow up - then it would be cheaper and easier to let you get out of it. They would need proof for your situation though. Another reason might just be that they would want to keep up their good name. 

About the taxes, again, I do not know where you live, but in our case, we had an experienced accountant look at it before we purchased, and he set up a construction so that we do not have to pay these taxes. However, this construction works well for us but is not for everyone. This may mean that the person who sold it to you did not lie, but just did not tell you all the details. Unfortunately, that is a big difference. 

Please don't shoot the messenger, and it may be different in your country but personally I think it really does not matter where you live, a binding contract is a binding contract and I know that in our country, if we would not have followed up, we really would not have had any case against them. In any case though, I would recommend asking a lawyer in your country.

Good luck, I truly wish for you that you will be able to enjoy your purchase - if that is indeed the only thing that's left for you to do with it.


----------



## Timeshare Von

dannil said:


> #Timeshare Von, it simply doesn't make sense to me how a reseller can sell for 1/3 the price that HGVC sells it for. If it was 40% less I would understand, so someone is definately making big bucks on us European tourist and I would definately take action in talking to the organizations here in Europe which would be able to help me.



A resaler has to get their inventory from someone . . . they are not selling inventory from the developer (HGVC in this case).  So it takes an existing owner to want to get out for that resaler to be able to sell at the reduced price.  Supply and demand, along with "first right of refusal" clauses, affect what resale price you can find.  There are people buying FF/Wyndham points for pennies on the dollar when compared to "brand new deals" being sold every day by Wyndham.  In those cases the gap between developer and resale price is even greater than what you've encountered with your transaction.

I really wish you all the best.  As I said before, there must have been some "value" that you believed would benefit you or else I can't imagine why in the world you would have bought from them.  That "math" probably still works out to create a value over time . . . just not as lucrative as it might have been had you known about and bought resale first.  Maybe you will prevail in negotiating a "walk away" surrendering your $6,500 deposit . . . if that is the best outcome you can hope for and what you want . . . I hope you can achieve it.


----------



## taffy19

dannil said:


> #JudyS, I am from Denmark. Yes we unfortunately do.
> 
> #Zac495, that sounds amazing cheap. Can I ask where you bought it?
> 
> Thanks everyone else who took the time to comment on my problem. Don't worry I will let you know the result of the conversation I will have with them tonight. I 6 hours from now, 11pm Eastern Time.


I hope your conversation went well. I have a feeling that HGVC may work something out with you. If you feel that you haven't accomplished anything what would be fair to both of you, you could always contact the American Consulate General in Denmark or the Danish Consulate General in the USA. They would have some pull for you, I am sure. They don't want bad publicity in Denmark about the well respected Hilton name.


----------



## UWSurfer

It will be good to talk with them.  One point you made stuck with me is that you would like to purchase HGVC resale and get out of the retail deal. 

IF hypothetically you were to just walk away and HGVC couldn't effect your credit...I SERIOUSLY doubt they would let you get past ROFR or be allowed to become an HGVC member after walking out of a previous committment with them.

A saying here is: Fool me once...shame on you.  Fool me twice, shame on me! 

Don't expect them to give you a second chance if you stiff them.

Good Luck.


----------



## kamsau

#sml2181, ok let me rephase what account manager said. She was from UK and said they had many European customers and they don't need to pay taxes for the membership and so DIDN'T we she ensured.

#Timeshare Von, I hope as well thank, but now I will have to wait a few more days in order to be able to talk to them.

#iconnections, very good idea. I will keep that in mind when I talk to them. Thank you.

#UWSurfer, thanks for the comment. Hilton in general could take it this way. I am frequent traveller in my job and I spent my hotel accomodation at the Hilton hotels all the time. If they are ready to loose that kind of money I would then consider other big hotel chains in stead.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Any word?  Was Hilton able to help you out?


----------



## kamsau

Any help? They drag the answer till today and the senior whatever she was who claimed we didn't need to pay tax wrote me finally today and told me that I could book a meeting with her on the phone. Right, do I really trust her? No not after several attempts and not fullfilled promises. It has only been the 4th day since I was promised that she would call.

So bad of Hilton that now I am bringing the case up to the medias in my country plus the Embassy in the States on Monday that HGVC is trying to mislead European tourist with wrong information. They had their chances of replying now, but they stretched my patience now.


----------



## myip

If you can't walk away from it, why not try to downgrade it to 1 bedroom.  Your  cost will be less - instead of 2 bedroom gold - 1 bedroom gold or  platinum.  The price probably is lower than your current contract.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Sorry to hear that Dannil.  I am still hoping for a decent outcome for you!


----------



## kamsau

I am walking away from it. They told me that I could forfeit the deposit of 6500US$. I am doing so, but I am also making them have a bad name around where I work plus in my country. And that bad senior whatever is going to have it worse that I am ensuring.


----------



## kamsau

For any of your interested, I finally got my money back. HGVC refunded the money to my credit card -  I only took 1 1/2 month for them to react.


----------



## kapish

dannil said:


> For any of your interested, I finally got my money back. HGVC refunded the money to my credit card -  I only took 1 1/2 month for them to react.


*Congratulations!!* Glad to hear you got your money back!


----------



## tracie15436

That's amazing!  I've never heard of anyone ever getting their money back after the recinding period!



dannil said:


> For any of your interested, I finally got my money back. HGVC refunded the money to my credit card -  I only took 1 1/2 month for them to react.


----------



## talkamotta

You are a lucky girl..... Even though it was a big time hassle. 

I hope you dont get a bad taste about timesharing.  Take your time, read alot,  timesharing 101, etc. and ask questions.  You've already learned a few good lessons:

1. Buy resale. From a reputable firm at a fair price.  

2. Its easier to buy than to get rid of your timeshare. 

 Join TUG.  The review section has saved me lots of money and helped me make good trade decisions.  Your being from a different country, it will help you to decide which places to see and where to eat, etc.  

Make your next purchase an educated one and enjoy it....


----------



## JudyS

I agree with Talkamotta -- glad you got your money back, and hope it doesn't sour you on timeshares.  I LOVE my timeshares!

I also think HGVC deserves kudos for letting Dannil out of the contract.  They clearly care about their reputation!


----------



## JonathanIT

I think Hilton deserves credit for canceling this contract. They didn't really mislead anyone about the property/services that they were selling... and the buyer had the standard ten day "buyers remorse" period to cancel.  Just like any other member who's ever bought from them!

I along with most bought directly from HGVC before knowing the resale market.  But I felt that what I was sold was worth what I paid when I bought it... otherwise why would I have paid it?  This didn't change when I discovered there were cheaper properties in the classifieds.  I didn't buy it to sell and turn over for a profit.  I bought it to use, and I've enjoyed every use! I started staying the first month and have never looked back (in fact, I even upgraded to Elite, but that's another story!).  

HGVC sales sure get a lot of bashing by any timeshare owners it seems.  But let's not forget that it's those retail sales than enables Hilton to keep building and selling greater properties for _all_ of us to use.  I for one hope they keep growing and keep selling!

Just MHO.


----------



## Mel

*be wary of just walking away if you just want a lower resale price.*

Yes, Hilton did the right thing in the end.

What happened here had nothing to do with the OP being European - they do this to everybody, but they also worked to make things right, and preserve their reputation.  I too have never heard of someone getting a full refund.  Maybe pressure was put on by someone else the OP contacted, and may have restricted their ability to sell to anyone from that country.  

For those that end up in a similar situation, for similar reasons, a point was made earlier about Hilton's Right of First Refusal, and their ability to use that against someone who renegged on a previous contract.  I wouldn't worry so much about that, but about a contract they DO let through.  If you reneg on the original contract, that contract is still in effect.  If you then buy more points through a resale contract, Hilton can probably deny you use of those points because you still owe them money.

This would be the case with not just Hilton, but ANY resort.  If you purchase another week at that resort, they probably have provisions to join the accounts as one, and then they will deny you usage of that week too.  Not a good situation.  Further, if that first membership is somehow associated with your RCI or II membership, you could be denied use of their services for any other weeks you own, due to clauses in their terms of membership.

In the OP's case, if the original $6500 was considered spent, and an additional $5000 spent to purchase a resale week, that would still be a significant savings.  But that savings might not be worth it in the long run, even if you can afford the hit to your credit.

Be careful about just walking away from a contract, particularly if you still like a given resort.  Conceivably, if you managed to exchange in, they could still recognize you as a "delinquent owner" and deny access to your exchange unit.


----------



## phancock

*you can get out of this*

I worked in sales for HGVC and I can assure you that if you raise enough of a problem they will let you out! I have no doubt that there was some sort of mis representation in the sales process. First of all 5000 points won't get you much of a vacation at all. If you try to use them in Hilton Honors you will find that you might get 2 or 3 nights in a Hampton Inn, Wow! all for all of that money that you spent. It's the only way that they can convince you to buy! Trust me when I tell you It's a terrible deal! Simply tell them that you will be contacting the AG and I promise you that they will start listening. Don't forget to contact the local press and share with them how you as a visitor from another country were taken advantage of. It will take a little effort but I know that they will eventually refund all of your money. By the way, I do not sell for them anymore simply because I have a conscience and I refuse to try to sell something to someone when you can find the same thing all day long for half of the price! They are very good at bullying and threatening you into keeping you timeshare. Again, contact the AG and Press! Good Luck!


----------



## Talent312

phancock, dude, this was a thread that died in 2007.
Easy mistake to make, but it helps to read the date of the last post.


----------



## DeniseM

Please note that you are responding to a post from *2007* - I doubt if he can get out of it 4 years later.

When you use the search function - please note the date of the posts you are pulling up.


----------

